# Escort Cosworth vs Bouncer's 22



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi again guys. Just a little write up (plenty of pictures) on a stunning Escort Cosworth. This was only in for a tidy up and some protection.

I'd just like to say a massive thanks to the owner, Andy for letting me work on his pride and joy, it was a pleasure to work on. The car was resprayed by us at Protek Bathgate not long ago and it's done a handful of miles since then it was just needing that final touch to bring it to life.

Also a thanks to Craig for popping though and giving me a hand. His camera helped with the afters! I think he may have been drunk though... :lol:

First up inspection and a plan of action...


















































































A few bit s and bobs around the car in need of attention but really nothing of any real note...









































































Bit of chrome and pipework poking through the vents... it's had some work!










Onto the rather bright White Oz Super T's. I really could not live with White wheels! Still rather clean from little use...




























Time to clean. Today's choice thanks to Dennis was a trial of StjarnaGloss Hjul. I'm a massive fan of thicker "gel" type cleaners, I think they lather up and clean better than some runnier thinner wheel cleaners.

Not the toughest task today on these wheels but diluted 10:1 and used with the ever awesome EZ and Swissvax brushes.

Pw to loosen off some dirt...










G101 as always on the tyres...










Hjul time...





































Next up the last of my Wolf's De-ironizer next to get rid of some light filings. Iron X for me next...




























Washed off to reveal...










Nice and bright again. 

Onto the bodywork. Quick snowfoam to loosen off the dust/dirt around the car...




























G101 and the awesome Swissvax brush at work again, nothing missed...























































All rinsed off and looking better already...




























Followed by a quick tardis, really nothing on any panels tbh.

There was no need for any claying, the paintwork was in good condition exception being the bonnet and spoiler, that had a little overspray but the last thing I wanted was to inflict some marring when it wasn't required. First time in a long time!

Dried off and inside for inspection... Now I had spoken to Andy before seeing the car about the bonnet, he said it looked a bit scummy after trying some polish on it so that needed some attention and a little overspray on the massive rear wing.

Bonnet haze...




























My favourite combo on most medium paints... Menzerna 106fa and 3m Yellow polishing pad used. So simple yet fantastic ability to correct and finishing down.

My apprentice for the evening Craig tasked with doing the bonnet... he loves being my biatch really... :lol:














































Much much better. Spoiler next, my turn!



















Not sure where the overspray was from but removed no problem.

Rest of the car prepped with Britemax Blackmax. Great prep product for this colour, leaves a nice slick clean base for any carnauba wax. I have to admit it's no Amigo imo, by machine or hand Amigo definitely has the edge on filling and slickness.

Whilst going round the car with Blackmax Craig was following me with my new favourite wax, Bouncer's 22.

This was my 3rd time of using this wax and I just find it's so honest, it feels like Jay poured is heart and soul into it and he's produced imo the best wax in that price range bar none imo.

It feels much more boutique than it's price tag suggest. Now i'm a pot/packaging wh0re as much as anyone and if you had put Jay's wax into a Zymol or a SV pot the detailing industry would be raving it about it more than they already are. It's fantastic and such a credit to Jay and the DJ boys!

Some shots Craig took...



















Tyres treated to Megs Endurance, bottle nearly finished after 2 years!

Trim with AF revive, did try some seal feed on the rubbers but I think it suits new rubbers and plastics much more.

Glass with AF crystal. Still on the look out for another at the moment.

Exhaust with my old favourite Autosol. Wasn't actually that bad.

Now onto the afters sadly we were losing light unlike the previous ST but Craig tried his best. Enjoy the pictures.


























































































































































Tucked up for the night...










Thanks for taking the time out to look guys, apologies it wasn't the most in depth write up on this occasion.

Thanks again for to Andy the owner for letting me work on such a fantastic example of a Fast Ford.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Very nice job, car looks stunning :argie:


Nice report & photo's too :thumb:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice work! Right behind the Mk1 Sierra Cosworth, I wouldn't mind one of these 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

yummy!!


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Stunning, fantastic colour although im torn between this and the mallard green they did. Great write up, thanks.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm a massive Monte Carlo fan Steve, even the crazy brugandy colour! :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Love it Becks It looks like Craig was really hanging in the early picks

Very cool car:thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome work on a car im passionate about


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

That is beautiful. I love EsCos' and especially those in Performance Blue


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

absolutely stunning, i would love a Escort Cossie to match the FRP.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice folks


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Lovely machine and a job well done!:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Tidy!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Love it Becks It looks like Craig was really hanging in the early picks
> 
> Very cool car:thumb:


Haha! Yes he did turn up eventually after all the hard graft was done! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks Si, hope things are well.



cossienuts said:


> awesome work on a car im passionate about


It's a superb car with illustrious history.



phil_m_rob said:


> That is beautiful. I love EsCos' and especially those in Performance Blue


Imperial Blue on thes cars chap. Performance on the newer ST's and Mk2 Frs'.



Bentleya said:


> absolutely stunning, i would love a Escort Cossie to match the FRP.


Indeed chap. They colour changes so much with the shape of the 2 cars I feel.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Did a few days work on my mates solid red one recently, concours winning show car. Reignited my itch for one... Lol


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Blinding


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic work, lovely finish!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> I'm a massive Monte Carlo fan Steve, even the crazy *burgandy* colour! :lol:


I'm with you on that Kev! :thumb: (Corrected the spelling for you! :lol

Great work guys and some cracking photos there Craig! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Brilliant work. What a stunner!

B22 really does punch way above its weight tbf.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning Car! Was looking at this wax. is it suited to any particular colour of car?


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

that looks amazing!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

cotter said:


> Looks fantastic! Did a few days work on my mates solid red one recently, concours winning show car. Reignited my itch for one... Lol


They really are a special car.



Bowler said:


> Blinding


Thank you! 



Zetec-al said:


> Fantastic work, lovely finish!!


Thanks chap.



Alan W said:


> I'm with you on that Kev! :thumb: (Corrected the spelling for you! :lol
> 
> Great work guys and some cracking photos there Craig! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, it's a lovely colour! :lol:



Keir said:


> Looks great!


Thanks chap.



Aucky said:


> Brilliant work. What a stunner!
> 
> B22 really does punch way above its weight tbf.


Cheers mate, I think the wax is superb. I'll check how long the beading and sheeting last and can give a better insight. Be happy with 3 months solid beading and sheeting if washed correctly.



Chrissyronald said:


> Stunning Car! Was looking at this wax. is it suited to any particular colour of car?


Not really infact the wax itself was pretty much built on it's use on a Silver car. Couldn't recommend it more.



wildwash said:


> that looks amazing!


Thank you.



tonyy said:


> Great work..looks fantastic:thumb:


Thanks Tony. Much appreciated.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

my all time favorite car, excellent example and great work :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Immense finish, impressed


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what a stunner:argie::argie:


----------



## hamza7 (May 3, 2011)

That car looks great but man that spoiler....I've never seen anything like it and not in a good way. This car reminds me of a 5 series.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful car and excellent job, :thumb:.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Top work on a cracking car and color :thumb:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

gally said:


> Cheers mate, I think the wax is superb. I'll check how long the beading and sheeting last and can give a better insight. Be happy with 3 months solid beading and sheeting if washed correctly.


A foreign customer reported many months protection through a nordic winter. So it should do well


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

oooof you cant beat a bit of imperial blue,very tidy work .nice 1


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning work there guys from yourself, the colour is very wet and great photography from Craigg :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking colour I can agree with you about the wax.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

hamza7 said:


> That car looks great but man that spoiler....I've never seen anything like it and not in a good way. This car reminds me of a 5 series.


Never heard a Cossie compared with a 5 series before! :lol:



Aucky said:


> A foreign customer reported many months protection through a nordic winter. So it should do well


Excellent news! It might even find it's way onto my next car! Ooooooh!



Trip tdi said:


> Stunning work there guys from yourself, the colour is very wet and great photography from Craigg :thumb:


Yeah I only wish the sun had been out, sadly it was a nightime detail unlike the ST I did.



Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking colour I can agree with you about the wax.


Good to hear mate. Wish Jay all the success with his wax and any new ventures.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:

Great work there team! 

There will always be a spot for one of these in my dream garage.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

one of my all time favourite cars, looks stunning


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Love it Becks It looks like Craig was really hanging in the early picks
> 
> Very cool car:thumb:





gally said:


> Haha! Yes he did turn up eventually after all the hard graft was done! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I learned it from the best... calum :lol:



cotter said:


> Looks fantastic! Did a few days work on my mates solid red one recently, concours winning show car. Reignited my itch for one... Lol


stunning cars... only problem is that they still drive like a mark V escort :lol: (thats not a good thing lol)



Alan W said:


> I'm with you on that Kev! :thumb: (Corrected the spelling for you! :lol
> 
> Great work guys and some cracking photos there Craig! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan, although they could have been much better, 
fading light meant slowing the shutters, but with no tripod, it wasn't easy to keep it still so the pics are a tad bleached out and blurry in areas..
it was impossible to get enough light to show the paintwork without bleaching out those extremely white wheels :lol:



hamza7 said:


> That car looks great but man that spoiler....I've never seen anything like it and not in a good way. This car reminds me of a 5 series.


Spoiler makes this car my friend... without it, its simply not a cossie..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## millsyd (Mar 30, 2011)

real great car and great work, would love one of these boy hood dream car.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> Cheers Alan, although they could have been much better, fading light meant slowing the shutters, but with no tripod, it wasn't easy to keep it still so the pics are a tad bleached out and blurry in areas..
> it was impossible to get enough light to show the paintwork without bleaching out those extremely white wheels :lol:


Considering the light levels you guys had for the finished photos they look pretty damn good, especially the one below! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work guys! Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Is the owner on here - www.escortrscosworth.com

If not, please point him in our direction.

Beautiful transformation btw.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic work as always Gally :thumb:

Keyboard needs a wipe now though  

I _really _want those Super Ts...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Considering the light levels you guys had for the finished photos they look pretty damn good, especially the one below! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


with a tripod though that would have been a bit sharper, especially the wheel. :lol:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

one day!:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> with a tripod though that would have been a bit sharper, especially the wheel. :lol:


Who's looking at the wheel..................................it's the stunning paint! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

This cosworth is Still my iphone wallpaper


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Good man!

I'll need to get my hands on it again!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome Colour!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

B ... E ... A ... Utiful!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

gorgeous car and brilliant job!

Loving the depth of the paint afterwards


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the kind comments guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there. I'm brand new on DW , as a escort cosworth mallard green owner, just came across this blue one. Man awsome job, which I could do that, where abouts are you, do you do anyone's car, for a cost..:speechles


----------

